# A couple of questions :)



## pink4ever (Aug 18, 2010)

My friend and I are planning on doing freelancing together for weddings, sweet sixteens, prom etc. but we have a couple of questions. We are new to the actual makeup industry but are quite good at doing makeup.

Thanks to anyone who can answer them!

1. We're both sixteen (but have been doing makeup for 2 years) is that too young to start?

2. The only pro makeup we have are 2 MAC glosses and Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow Box, the rest are Revlon, Wet 'N Wild, E.L.F, NYC, Covergirl, Rimmel etc. Should we have more pro makeup?

3. Since we're younger should we be charging less?

4. If we're doing makeup for sweet sixteens, prom, etc. should we be charging less as opposed to weddings and higher level jobs?

5. Would you personally hire two teenagers for your wedding if they were good enough?

6. How many photos should a good portfolio have?

7. Does Borghese count as higher end makeup?


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey girl..

1. although you're probably really good, I think it is too young. For insurance purposes, you'd need to be 18, and you'll definitely want to insure yourselves should something happen (like accidentally poking someone in the eye with a brush). for the time being, focus on trying to get girls at your school to pay a small fee to do makeup for their homecomings and proms, but unless its like a family friend, you shouldn't be doing weddings and shoots.
2. Personally I think you should have more pro makeup. Look in this industry discussion forum and look for the thread where someone asked what she should have to start her kit, i replied with the bare minimum stuff you'd need to get.
3. yes, not only should you be charging less becuase you're not old enough to really be doing it and not old enough to be insured, you are also less experienced. playing around with makeup on friends and family unfortunately doesn't count as experience when you're dealing with paying clients.
4. you can refer to my website to how i charge for proms, special events, shoots, and weddings, and kind of see how the rates change from event to event. www.lauren-clark.com
5. no, unless i personally knew you. just being honest
6. a minimum of 10-15 looks. this means, different models, different looks, not just the same model with the same makeup, but in different pics. but the more the better. also don't include any pics taken with your digital camera, and no pics of yourself. they should be professionally taken, and should be 8.5 x11 or 9x12 inches in size
7. if you can buy it at cvs or walgreens, the answer is no..lol

good luck! let me know if you have any other questions, i've been in this industry for a long time


----------



## pink4ever (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the information it's very helpful! We decided to wait till we're 18 to do anything serious. We're thinking right now to just do "personal" requests. Like for friends and family and see where it goes.


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

exactly! and also it gives you time to build up a proper kit..good luck!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 19, 2010)

You should think of this time now as preparation for later goals. Work on people your age, learn, take pics, save money. Working as a contractor is a being a small business and all the expenses fall to you- tools, gas, marketing, education, etc. Write a business plan! Perhaps work on your people skills and customer service skills at an early age. 

I would be extremely hesitant to hire teenagers for my wedding. Unless you came with a recommendation from someone I know, maturity, and good portfolio pics. 

I also expect MUA to use nicer mu... I think it's one of the perks for some women from doing their own makeup normally. For example, my mom doesn't wear any dept store mu except her foundation... so the difference to her when she gets her makeup done is already an added value of having nicer makeup on her. She sometimes attributes the lasting power or consistency of the makeup on her makeup artist's skills. 

I think the service industry is all about providing value to your clients.


----------



## pink4ever (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I know it seems like we may have
rushed into it but we've done makeup for two brides, a couple of strangers and TONS of friends and we were told we apply makeup very well. So we thought why not do more? We do have some experience and money saved up to buy more high end products but for now I guess it's better to take it slow and build up. Also I get what you mean by the higher quality makeup you've made a very important point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would want that from my MUA.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 19, 2010)

1. We're both sixteen (but have been doing makeup for 2 years) is that too young to start?

I don't think it's too young to start getting into it, but to go pro? That is a different story. I agree with LC. If you are going to do it professionally and charge, outside of friends and family you will need to be insured and have legally binding contracts established. You will simply not be able to do this if you are under 18 years old... and trust me you would not want to work professionally without any protection.

2. The only pro makeup we have are 2 MAC glosses and Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow Box, the rest are Revlon, Wet 'N Wild, E.L.F, NYC, Covergirl, Rimmel etc. Should we have more pro makeup?

Personally I don't believe something has to be expensive to work with or to be a good product in general, however, if you are charging there is going to be a level of expectation on the clients part. If they are paying good money, they expect quality of product. You can't charge someone $300 for event makeup and use all covergirl on them. Have a healthy balance in your kit, there are plenty of artistry brands out there that are affordable. Part of the MUA gig is investing in a good respectable kit. Just remember... if they could buy it at CVS and do it themselves, what are they paying you for?

3. Since we're younger should we be charging less?

Yes. And it isn't even completely about age. The more experience and range you have as an artist, the more you get to charge. You have to work your way there. 

4. If we're doing makeup for sweet sixteens, prom, etc. should we be charging less as opposed to weddings and higher level jobs?

Yes. I wouldn't attempt to do weddings unless you have a strong personal relationship with the person(s) you are working on. Trust me. You NEED to have a contract when you do a wedding or anything in print, theater or film.

5. Would you personally hire two teenagers for your wedding if they were good enough?

No. Sorry, no offensive intended.

6. How many photos should a good portfolio have?

Again, I agree with LC, 10-15 bare min. and they MUST be professionally taken. Your portfolio is a reflection of your talents as an artist. If your shots look amateur any client will assume you are as well.

7. Does Borghese count as higher end makeup?

No.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, check your state regulations.  I know where I live, MUA's must have an esthetican's/cosmetology license to apply make up (unless they are selling cosmetics).

Good luck


----------

